# Drippy Nose



## JagsMom (Feb 6, 2013)

My Jagger constantly has a drippy nose and has since I brought him home at 10 weeks. It doesn't seem to give him any grief but my once beautiful cherry hardwood floors are now always marked up from wherever he's lain (laid?), not mention tables and chairs where he rests his adorable head. Now I knew I needed to adjust my expectations of a Better Homes & Gardens worthy house (I know, that sounds so shallow :sad once I adopted my boy, but do wonder if this is an issue anyone else has had? Discussions of allergies seem to center around digestive and skin problems but what about a runny nose? Do dogs have environmental allergies like hay fever or pollen? Should I look at this as a problem or just take it as a variation of the norm?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a laugh out of you acknowledging the need to adjust your house proud expectations for the love of your poodle, but that runny nose must not be much of a laughing matter. It must be bothersome for you and Jagger. I don't have any firsthand experience with this, but know of others whose dogs have had a foreign body (like grass seed) trapped in their noses. Those dogs were sneezing, it doesn't sound like Jagger is. It does seem that allergies can make a dog's nose run, as can many other things. Here's a link to a WebMD "Healthy Dogs" article that might be of interest. Hope you get the drip resolved soon!:dog:

Dog Runny Nose (Nasal Discharge): Causes and Treatments


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

JagsMom said:


> Discussions of allergies seem to center around digestive and skin problems but what about a runny nose? Do dogs have environmental allergies like hay fever or pollen? Should I look at this as a problem or just take it as a variation of the norm?


Dogs can definitely have environmental allergies both to things outside, like pollen, and inside, like dust mites. Cali has food allergies and dogs with food allergies often have environmental allergies as well. Occasionally I notice Cali's nose dripping and it always looks a little damp, so I suspect it drips more than I realize.

My last Rottie suddenly developed a runny nose. She didn't have any allergies but when I moved from a house to an apartment, her nose started to run and she sneezed more than normal. I was concerned about nasal cancer so got her thoroughly checked out but all looked fine. When I later moved from the apartment to a townhouse, her nose stopped running. All I can think of is that her nose was being irritated by some type of cleaning product that was used in the apartment hallway.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy gets runny eyes in a dusty atmosphere - and when it is very sunny. I think I would try hypoallergenic cleaning materials for a while - or as an extreme measure, take an extended camping trip and see if he improves!


----------

